# [SOLVED] counter strike freeze :(



## cool-dude8 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi when i start playing on a cs 1.6 server it start up normally on establishing connection to server and then it launch after , when i start clicking ok on server rules or whatever its called, it freeze completely , i must shut it down from ctrl + alt + delete and end the hl.exe from the process ... 

any idea how to solve it? 

thnx


----------



## MrNiceGuy22 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: counter strike freeze *

Do you use internet download manager? I remember i had the same problem and i had to shut down the download manager processes.


----------



## cool-dude8 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: counter strike freeze *

no i didnt install anything just dx11

and framework 4 

now i only removed framework 4

still not working


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: counter strike freeze *

Welcome to the TSF.

Are you sure the server doesn't require an anti-hack application? And what are you system specs.? Sometimes my WOW freezes up during intense scenes on my laptop but that is internet lag. When I wait for a few seconds or sometimes even minutes to get it reconnected, it works fine.

If you can task manager your way out, that means your system is fine and that it must be a problem with your internet connection.


----------



## cool-dude8 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: counter strike freeze *

the system specs is :

i7 870 2.9 ghz
8 gb ram 1600mhz
gtx 285 2gb 

connection is 100 mbit

i tried lot of servers and they all freeze, and yesterday someone sent me a tool called hijack this and found some malwares on pc , and it fixed it now it works normally


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Good to see your problem solved. And if you face any such problems in future, then updating your CS to 32v patch might also help. Happy gaming!


----------

